# Ramsgate to Bolougne is this going to happen?



## locovan

I have recieved this email so I pass it on but I cant believe it is going to happen but its a case of watch this space :roll:

From: Euroferries 'EFL'
Date: 16/10/2009 13:44:21
Subject: RE: bologne

Dear Mavis,

We thank you for contacting Euroferries it has taken a long time to launch but we are finally there.

Services commence on 14th November and bookings can be made online www.euroferries.co.uk

Cars, day trips, foot passengers, vans, motor homes and caravans can be booked online.

Thank you once again for taking the time to contact us.

Kind Regards,

Hannah
Customer Services


----------



## 96706

Is therea market from Ramsgate? 
Would have thought that most folk will use the Tunnel or Dover. 
How many (unless they live in North Kent :lol: ) will travel to Ramsgate. 
Might be better if it were going across to Flushing like the old route from Sheerness did.

But I think you could be right Mavis. Could this be the death of Folkestone as a port, if Euroferries make a go of it.


----------



## apxc15

Can't see that working. 
Why go via Ramsgate to Boulogne when you can get there from Dover via LD lines, and cheaper too.

Pete 8)


----------



## locovan

I just hope it happens as they have said all this before.
But there is a booking form and Price chart added now so lets hope and I know it will make Russell's day.
Mind you I havent gone right in to see what they will charge for the M/H.


----------



## locovan

Does this sample help :wink: 
2 adults return
1 Pets 
1 Motorhome (6.5m × 1.84m) 

£156.00 
Route Depart Arrive/Duration 
Ramsgate to Boulogne Thu 26 Nov 09 08:35 10:50 1hr 15min 
Boulogne to Ramsgate Fri 27 Nov 09 15:50 16:05 1hr 15min 

£182.00 
Route Depart Arrive/Duration 
Ramsgate to Boulogne Wed 25 Nov 09 21:05 23:20 1hr 15min 
Boulogne to Ramsgate Fri 27 Nov 09 11:40 11:55 1hr 15min 

Terms and Conditions 


£208.00 
Route Depart Arrive/Duration 
Ramsgate to Boulogne Thu 26 Nov 09 12:45 15:00 1hr 15min 
Boulogne to Ramsgate Fri 27 Nov 09 20:00 20:15 1hr 15min


----------



## Carl_n_Flo

I think I would want to SEE the boat in the harbour before spending my money on this one...........

Have read on a ferry forum about the 'on-off' saga of this 'adventure' and it is not pretty reading... They have made so many 'we are starting' announcements over the past couple of years that many have serious doubts that the financial backing is there.

Quite a few in the ferry trade also doubt that they can make a go of it in this climate - especially as P&O are cutting back on 'tourist' services over this winter and some sailings are becoming 'freight only'.

We shall see...........

Carl


----------



## locovan

Carl_n_Flo said:


> I think I would want to SEE the boat in the harbour before spending my money on this one...........
> 
> Have read on a ferry forum about the 'on-off' saga of this 'adventure' and it is not pretty reading... They have made so many 'we are starting' announcements over the past couple of years that many have serious doubts that the financial backing is there.
> 
> Quite a few in the ferry trade also doubt that they can make a go of it in this climate - especially as P&O are cutting back on 'tourist' services over this winter and some sailings are becoming 'freight only'.
> 
> We shall see...........
> 
> Carl


Carl the days of the Sally Line were bad on the landings.
I have been involved in some of them.
They had to wait for the tide to be in, to reach the height of the quay and if it wasnt, we had to go round and round and once in a heavy sea and storm we started to taking on water, people were being sea-sick it was a very bad sailing.
But they do still run Cargo ships so I wonder if this has been overcome.


----------



## 96706

No doubt with Cargo boats it's a lot easier. 
You just have to wait for the ship to rise up against the harbour wall then throw the goods on or off :lol: Then have a cup of tea, as the ship falls back on the outgoing wave, ready for the next upward motion 8O


----------



## locovan

**** said:


> No doubt with Cargo boats it's a lot easier.
> You just have to wait for the ship to rise up against the harbour wall then throw the goods on or off :lol: Then have a cup of tea, as the ship falls back on the outgoing wave, ready for the next upward motion 8O


Yes quiet like the Sally Line :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wizzo

I can't see it being a winner. Coming from the north the difference in mileage between Ramsgate and Dover must be minimal if anything. Do I pay £150 for a return crossing or £60? It's a no-brainer and for those who are not particularly good sailors Dover - Calais is shorter.

A decent service to Belgium or Holland would have been better methinks.

JohnW


----------



## teemyob

*Ferry*



Wizzo said:


> I can't see it being a winner. Coming from the north the difference in mileage between Ramsgate and Dover must be minimal if anything. Do I pay £150 for a return crossing or £60? It's a no-brainer and for those who are not particularly good sailors Dover - Calais is shorter.
> 
> A decent service to Belgium or Holland would have been better methinks.
> 
> JohnW


I agree with the Belgium Holland Idea. This is covered by P&O, Stena and DFDS.

But why not Northern UK to France

Hull or Newcastle - Dunkerque or Calais?

Ramsgate does not make much sense when you already have Dover - Calais, Dover - Boulogne, Folkestone-Calais, This in addition to all the Western Channel routes.

And why not Liverpool-Santander?

Trev


----------



## Rapide561

*Euroferries*

Hi

The big problem I see with this is the distance - further geographically Ramsgate - Boulogne than Dover - Boulogne. The fuel costs for the Incat vessel will be tremendous.

I had a soft spot for the Sally Line and often enjoyed a Smorgasborg on board. One difficulty though was the side loading of the vessel - with a forty foot coach! I was the tour guide on numerous trips on that route and always cringed as we went on. The passengers walked on and off though.

Russell


----------



## Stanner

Wizzo said:


> I can't see it being a winner. Coming from the north the difference in mileage between Ramsgate and Dover must be minimal if anything. Do I pay £150 for a return crossing or £60? It's a no-brainer and for those who are not particularly good sailors Dover - Calais is shorter.
> 
> A decent service to Belgium or Holland would have been better methinks.
> 
> JohnW


Like this one?

http://www.transeuropaferries.com/index.php?page=static&item=17&tree_root=13

3 Crossings a day to Ostend.


----------



## Rapide561

*Ferries*

Hi

TransEuropa are a different kettle of fish though. The use older vessels and carry primarily freight. Very few cars on board, no coaches. The freight traffic pays the bills. LDLines carry freight on their Incat66 catamaran but the catamaran is being taken off the Dover - Boulogne route and being deployed elsewhere within the LD operation.

Fastcraft do not seem to be able to make it on the Eastern Channel - Hoverspeed, Speedferries both finished.

Time will tell.

Better looking prospects though for the peoples ferry - www.fastnetline.com

Russell


----------



## Stanner

*Re: Ferries*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> TransEuropa are a different kettle of fish though. The use older vessels and carry primarily freight. Very few cars on board, no coaches. The freight traffic pays the bills. LDLines carry freight on their Incat66 catamaran but the catamaran is being taken off the Dover - Boulogne route and being deployed elsewhere within the LD operation.


I've used them several times, not particularly cheap but very comfortable and quiet compared to the cattle trucks on the short crossing. Once we almost had the passenger side of the boat to ourselves.
You can get a weekend return for the price of a single, no extra charge for height only for length. Meals on board are very good value - but no shopping whatsoever.


----------



## Wizzo

*Re: Ferries*



Stanner said:


> Rapide561 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> TransEuropa are a different kettle of fish though. The use older vessels and carry primarily freight. Very few cars on board, no coaches. The freight traffic pays the bills. LDLines carry freight on their Incat66 catamaran but the catamaran is being taken off the Dover - Boulogne route and being deployed elsewhere within the LD operation.
> 
> 
> 
> I've used them several times, not particularly cheap but very comfortable and quiet compared to the cattle trucks on the short crossing. Once we almost had the passenger side of the boat to ourselves.
> You can get a weekend return for the price of a single, no extra charge for height only for length. Meals on board are very good value - but no shopping whatsoever.
Click to expand...

Much like the old Norfolk Lines ferries before the advent of the new vessels except they were always good value (cheap). No buses therefore no crowds. Good value meals and no shopping.

JohnW


----------



## Stanner

*Re: Ferries*



Wizzo said:


> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rapide561 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> TransEuropa are a different kettle of fish though. The use older vessels and carry primarily freight. Very few cars on board, no coaches. The freight traffic pays the bills. LDLines carry freight on their Incat66 catamaran but the catamaran is being taken off the Dover - Boulogne route and being deployed elsewhere within the LD operation.
> 
> 
> 
> I've used them several times, not particularly cheap but very comfortable and quiet compared to the cattle trucks on the short crossing. Once we almost had the passenger side of the boat to ourselves.
> You can get a weekend return for the price of a single, no extra charge for height only for length. Meals on board are very good value - but no shopping whatsoever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Much like the old Norfolk Lines ferries before the advent of the new vessels except they were always good value (cheap). No buses therefore no crowds. Good value meals and no shopping.
> 
> JohnW
Click to expand...

+ several very comfy 3 piece suite sofas which are perfect for a nap on a 3 hour crossing.


----------



## pneumatician

*Ferry Prices*

Just recieved an E;Mail from Camping Cheques.
Norfolk Line crossing £37 each way if booked before the end of this month.

P & O £37.00 each way no strings.

Tunnel £132 return.

Any other offers out there ??

Steve


----------



## teemyob

*Routes*

Reminds of a post I made a while back.......

Look Here< Click

Trev


----------



## Carl_n_Flo

Well.........surprise surprise :roll: :roll: 

“THE eagerly anticipated high speed ferry service from Ramsgate to Boulogne will not launch this Saturday.
Euroferries boss Per Staehr said the service will not start on Saturday November 14, the proposed launch date for the Fred Olson-owned Bonanza Express catamaran earmarked for the route.
Mr Staehr said: “The service will not start on Saturday” but would not give a reason why.
Mr Staehr maintained the new service will go ahead despite the set back.
In a later statement, a company spokesman confirmed: "Euroferries has regrettably had to delay its high speed cross channel service launch scheduled for the 14th November due to hampered final stage operations.
"Euroferries apologises for any inconvenience caused to its customers and assures them that it is their foremost intention to resolve this matter swiftly allowing the service to commence.
"All Euroferries bookings affected by this matter have the option of either receiving a full refund or alternatively receiving complimentary first class upgrades for an alternative date of travel."
Passengers who are booked on this weekend's ferries will be contacted by email to arrange their refund.
Thanet council leader Sandy Ezekiel has denied that the problems are due to delays in essential maintenance work yet to be carried out at the Port of Ramsgate.
He said: "The terminal is ready and the dredging is just a two-day job." “

Having followed this saga on a 'very informed' ferry website, no-one is in the least bit surprised........

I do hope no-one here will lose money because of this???
regards
Carl


----------



## malkay

Ramsgate port sold the dredger 2 years ago and as yet there is not sea way sufficient for the ferry to berth as I understand from the local paper. Also the loading bridges seem to be absent. There still has to be a docking trial before taking passengers on board.

Mal


----------



## locovan

Carl_n_Flo said:


> Well.........surprise surprise :roll: :roll:
> 
> "THE eagerly anticipated high speed ferry service from Ramsgate to Boulogne will not launch this Saturday.
> Euroferries boss Per Staehr said the service will not start on Saturday November 14, the proposed launch date for the Fred Olson-owned Bonanza Express catamaran earmarked for the route.
> Mr Staehr said: "The service will not start on Saturday" but would not give a reason why.
> Mr Staehr maintained the new service will go ahead despite the set back.
> In a later statement, a company spokesman confirmed: "Euroferries has regrettably had to delay its high speed cross channel service launch scheduled for the 14th November due to hampered final stage operations.
> "Euroferries apologises for any inconvenience caused to its customers and assures them that it is their foremost intention to resolve this matter swiftly allowing the service to commence.
> "All Euroferries bookings affected by this matter have the option of either receiving a full refund or alternatively receiving complimentary first class upgrades for an alternative date of travel."
> Passengers who are booked on this weekend's ferries will be contacted by email to arrange their refund.
> Thanet council leader Sandy Ezekiel has denied that the problems are due to delays in essential maintenance work yet to be carried out at the Port of Ramsgate.
> He said: "The terminal is ready and the dredging is just a two-day job." "
> 
> Having followed this saga on a 'very informed' ferry website, no-one is in the least bit surprised........
> 
> I do hope no-one here will lose money because of this???
> regards
> Carl


I have emailed the port and not had an answer yet ---This is getting silly.
Why dont they give up as They had booking forms and prices on the web site.
I wonder if they did take bookings??


----------



## Carl_n_Flo

Informed source tells me that the Bonanza Express - the vessel they are supposed to be using - is still in Tenerife..........not moved for weeks!!!

Checking the EF website - you cannot make a booking until 24th November at the earliest.......

Apparently, the Company have had to refund a fair few bookings already made.

If this gets off the ground - and is a success - I will eat my hat!!

regards
Carl


----------



## Rapide561

*Bonanza Express*

Hi

As far as I know, the Incat 51, also known as Fred. Olsen's Bonanza Express is still in the Canaries. The port of Tenerife's website is below, see item 19, detailing the next movement of the catamaran.

http://www2.puertosdetenerife.org/a...aspx?TIPO=PUERTO&SID=3szwuv451dgem5550m5fii45

Russell


----------



## locovan

*Re: Bonanza Express*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> As far as I know, the Incat 51, also known as Fred. Olsen's Bonanza Express is still in the Canaries. The port of Tenerife's website is below, see item 19, detailing the next movement of the catamaran.
> 
> http://www2.puertosdetenerife.org/a...aspx?TIPO=PUERTO&SID=3szwuv451dgem5550m5fii45
> 
> Russell


Just like before and before that--why do they advertise it --why dont they wait until they have a service --but no they send out emails and say its going to start and now they have egg on their face again :roll:


----------



## Stanner

Carl_n_Flo said:


> If this gets off the ground


I thought it was a ferry, not a plane?

I'm really puzzled now.................... :?


----------



## Carl_n_Flo

Stanner said:


> Carl_n_Flo said:
> 
> 
> 
> If this gets off the ground
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was a ferry, not a plane?
> 
> I'm really puzzled now.................... :?
Click to expand...

In the words of Capt. Mainwarring...........

"Stupid boy.........." :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## motorhomer2

Hi
I read somewhere this morning that its been delayed

I will see if I can find the link.

Motorhomer2

Here is the link but it would seem they didnt delay for long:-

http://www.caravanningnews.net/?p=189

Motorhomer2


----------



## teemyob

locovan said:


> I have recieved this email so I pass it on but I cant believe it is going to happen but its a case of watch this space :roll:
> 
> From: Euroferries 'EFL'
> Date: 16/10/2009 13:44:21
> Subject: RE: bologne
> 
> Dear Mavis,
> 
> We thank you for contacting Euroferries it has taken a long time to launch but we are finally there.
> 
> Services commence on 14th November and bookings can be made online www.euroferries.co.uk
> 
> Cars, day trips, foot passengers, vans, motor homes and caravans can be booked online.
> 
> Thank you once again for taking the time to contact us.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> 
> Hannah
> Customer Services


Well the website has just given me a Price for our Christmas Trip


----------



## Carl_n_Flo

Well.........the Bonanza Express is STILL in Tenerife... :roll: :roll: 
Carl


----------



## locovan

teemyob said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have recieved this email so I pass it on but I cant believe it is going to happen but its a case of watch this space :roll:
> 
> From: Euroferries 'EFL'
> Date: 16/10/2009 13:44:21
> Subject: RE: bologne
> 
> Dear Mavis,
> 
> We thank you for contacting Euroferries it has taken a long time to launch but we are finally there.
> 
> Services commence on 14th November and bookings can be made online www.euroferries.co.uk
> 
> Cars, day trips, foot passengers, vans, motor homes and caravans can be booked online.
> 
> Thank you once again for taking the time to contact us.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> 
> Hannah
> Customer Services
> 
> 
> 
> Well the website has just given me a Price for our Christmas Trip
Click to expand...

I know its so annoying and really they could be bought to justice because they are selling a product (a journey) that they cant fulfill.


----------



## Rapide561

*Fred Olsen*

Hi

I emailed Fred Olsen and asked when the BE was coming to the UK. Fred Olsen told me to ask Euroferries!

Russell


----------



## Carl_n_Flo

Hi all,

Weeeelllll..............

Latest news is...................no service until the new year..........probably spring!!!!!!!!!

That is EXACTLY one year since they said they would FIRST start the service.....

Anyone surprised?????

God - I do hope anyone here who has already booked can get their money back. This is surely something trading standards should look into - Euroferries are taking bookings......and therefore MONEY.....without a hope to fulfill their side of the contract i.e. provide a ferry service.

Both the ports of Ramsgate and Boulonge said its not their fault and that they are ready..................

Mavis - any response from Euroferries or the port to your emails?
Cheers
Carl

ps - will see if I can find the Bonanza Express - she is not showing in Teneriffe as far as I can see...........


----------



## teemyob

*Money*

Not good enough, taking money is one thing but what about peoples travel arrangements!


----------



## locovan

Carl_n_Flo said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Weeeelllll..............
> 
> Latest news is...................no service until the new year..........probably spring!!!!!!!!!
> 
> That is EXACTLY one year since they said they would FIRST start the service.....
> 
> Anyone surprised?????
> 
> God - I do hope anyone here who has already booked can get their money back. This is surely something trading standards should look into - Euroferries are taking bookings......and therefore MONEY.....without a hope to fulfill their side of the contract i.e. provide a ferry service.
> 
> Both the ports of Ramsgate and Boulonge said its not their fault and that they are ready..................
> 
> Mavis - any response from Euroferries or the port to your emails?
> Cheers
> Carl
> 
> ps - will see if I can find the Bonanza Express - she is not showing in Teneriffe as far as I can see...........


No Carl --but It isnt happeneing until march as you say IF then :wink: 
This is real bad for business isnt it.


----------



## Rapide561

*EF*

Hi

As far as I know, those who booked were given refunds.

If I was starting a fast craft service, I would start in March too. There is not enough traffic in winter, and thus little anciliary revenue such as on board sales and so on.

Russell


----------



## Carl_n_Flo

LATEST UPDATE!!!!!!

As Fred Olsen - the owners of the fast-craft intended for this service - have not been paid.....they have repainted the Bonanza Express in their own colours.

They are putting the craft into service in the Canaries shortly.

Now, this COULD be a temporary measure.....BUT....
I honestly think that this project is a dead duck.....

Carl


----------



## locovan

I think you are so right --it always seems to end like this.
I think they shouldnt write about it until they are really sure.


----------



## nicholsong

Hello Mavis 

Maybe they were testing the Market and found insufficient punters.

If so should have spent money on market research instead of inconveniencing and disappointing those who booked.

Geoff


----------



## Rapide561

*BE*

It is quite possible that the Bonanza Express could be covering other catamarans in the Fred Olsen fleet whilst they under go maintenance or refit etc.

Meanwhile, there are two catamarans doing nothing at Tilbury.

Russell


----------



## teemyob

*http://www.euroferries.co.uk/*

EuroFerries?

I don't understand. The service still does not exist.

Are there still no Dover - Boulogne Services from LD?

TM


----------

